# pawprints you left on our hearts



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss of Bailey, but I'm sure you gave him the very best life a Golden could have. Welcome to GRF, albeit at such a very sad time for you.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey. Losing these beautiful goldens are so difficult. There are many people on this forum who have been through what you have been and understand the pain. Lean on this forum and the good people on it. I lost my Jack one month ago, and this forum has been a lifesaver. Keep posting about Bailey and how you are coping. HUGS.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gone way too soon, RIP sweet Bailey. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry about your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Bailey. I know it must be so much more tragic to lose him so young and so quickly. Keeping you in our thoughts at this terrible time.


----------



## hoperr0330 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just want to say thank you for all the support, i do think this is gonna help me get through this hard time. My cousin has a chocolate lab and that was baileys best friend, i told her he is gonna be lost when he comes to my house. Everytime she would say his name his tail would wag and he startes barking. One thing ill never forget, her and her husband came to my house to pick up a firepit off my porch and the had there lab along, well needless to say he ended up jumping out of the truck window (which was open) to come see bailey. Sorry just rambling on. Just trying to keep positive. I really broke down when my 3yr old placed two treats in baileys bed, i asked him what he was doing and he said giving Bailey some treats.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss and especially so young. Your poor kids and your family. We get attached so quickly. I have no advice on how to get through this but I know others will offer insight into that.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was far too young. But even though you only had him a short time, I know he has left a lifetime of memories. And he clearly had a wonderful life with you and your family.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Bailey's passing. He was lucky to have shared such a loving home during his time on Earth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bailey. 

I know he was a very special boy.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time.

If you'd like to share pictures of Bailey with us, we'd love to see him.
Sharing pictures of him and telling us about him may help you. I lost my boy three years ago, I did a tribute to him and it helped me very much. It was if it was the first step in the healing process. It's a long journey, I'm truly sorry you are going through this. 

Godspeed Bailey


----------



## hoperr0330 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you all so much for this support. This will help me get thtough this.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bailey.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bailey 

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's the price we pay for bringing these wonderful dogs into our life. The joy, the happiness, that golden spark make it all so worthwhile but when they leave us all the so much harder. My thoughts are with you and yours.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoperr0330*

I am so very sorry about Bailey! My Smooch and Snobear are with him.
Please email me the date he went to the Bridge, and I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge List.

[email protected]st.net


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey, I'm sure he has left behind so many happy memories and it is these that you need to try and remember now - they will help you through this awful time

Bailey will now be making new friends at the bridge

Run free and sleep softly Bailey


----------



## hoperr0330 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am so thankful for all f this support. It will help me get through this hard time. My youngest son put two doggie biscuts in his cage before i took it down, and i asked him what he was doing and he said im giving bailey some. Broke my heart. we do have alot of memories of him. I loved it when he would give me hugs, he would place each paw on my shoulders and lay his head down. I will miss that the most


----------



## hoperr0330 (Apr 29, 2014)

Also i did put some pictures up for all to see.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bailey was such a beautiful boy. I really understand what you said about missing his hugs, that was very special. 

I know your children must really miss him too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoperr*

Hoperr

I've added Bailey to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-8.html#post4475810


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and your family...


----------

